# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Mist King

## Tom

I use an automatic mister from Mist King. They are great the misters work very well and are totally adjustable. They also can power more then one mist head, i believe they can power like 15.

----------


## John Clare

I may have to invest in one of these - pretty handy when you go on holiday.

----------


## Tom

Yup very handy and are pretty simple to set up. I would advise you not to get the zip drip thing though, it's expensive and not needed I just put my water bowl beneath it and it catches the drips.

----------

